# Soft sided portable crates



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

I need a soft sided crate I can carry and take down/put up easily. Does anybody have a favorite brand/source?
Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Becky, we have three noztonoz Sof-Krate that we use alot at the beach house. Zipper doors and has a opening on top. Folds up nice and flat for storage. Really easy to use. Plenty of ventiation. We found them at Costco for about 59.00 dollars. Try www.firstrax.net
We also put a piece of carpeting remnents in the bottom to keep them comfy 

we have the i series


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

I've gone through several - the Noz 2 Noz have worked best for us. I had some of the old It's a Breeze crates that have worn well but it's a pain to pull those dumb rods out.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## CO Retriever (Sep 24, 2004)

Can anyone comment on ventilation? I drive an old land cruiser and with the drawer system in the back I can no longer fit my plastic crates in the back. I had concidered these as they aer more plyable and would allow me to get them in the cruiser, but was told that they do not hold up well. Thoughts on this type of use?


----------

